

Ask HN: Whats the most annoying thing about Netflix (if anything)? - curtisspope

What are your biggest gripes(streaming,selection,speed,etc.)
======
CWuestefeld
Their recommendations.

Despite their overtures to help this, they've really been chasing a red
herring. Their big $1M challenge got people to give them a 10% better way to
predict what an arbitrary movie's rating would be. But that doesn't actually
help.

The only thing I want to know is a list of movies that I'm likely to love (and
perhaps a warning list of those I'm likely to hate). It's quite alright if
they mistake a 4.5 for a 5, and it's alright if there are false negatives.

But they still do a lousy job on the actual recommendations, because they're
trying to solve the wrong problem.

------
stonemetal
Availability, I am not sure why(damaged, lost, whatever ) parts of series are
unavailable but they don't seem to replace them. I have added several TV
series that are a few years old(stuff that isn't on everyone's must watch list
but still available on DVD at amazon) and approx. 30% is unavailable.

------
chrisclark1729
The lack of content to be streamed, which has more to do with the studios than
with Netflix.

------
pbw
Scratched discs which hang right at the most exciting part of the movie.

------
there
not being able to clear an account's movie history (whether for privacy or
just a change in preference that affects recommendations).

no android client.

------
petervandijck
Can't get Netflix (streaming) outside of the US.

~~~
curtisspope
sux man

